# سوال



## SU1AK (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الى كل مهندس اتصالات برجاء المساعدة
حيث انى ليس خريج اتصالات ولكن هواة العلم (انا حاصل على دبلوم فنى صناعى تخصص الكترونيات)
السوال هو
1- عندى قناة تبث من ارض الى الاقمار الصناعية (مثل النايل سات و القناة مثل j)
من المعروف ان التردد المرسل غير المستقبل..
ا-
برجاء معرفت خطوات الارسال من المحطات ارضى الى الاقمار الصناعى .
ب-
كيف اعرف ترددالارسال (حيث من المعروف ان تردد ارسال غير تردد المعروف الى المستخدام (التردد الذى يتم ادخل فى الريسفر العادى) مثل تردد 11747
ج-
عند تردد يتم ارسال ghzوريد ان استقبال على mhz عندى تردد g معلوم برجاء كيف اعرف الاستقبال على
v.....
مع الشكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ:15:


----------



## abdo-86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اختلاف التردد بين الارسال والاستقبال كي نمنع حدوث تداخل بين الاشارات
وتردد الارسال غير مهم بالنسبة للمستخدمين

​


----------



## amirengineer (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

علي حسب الي لسه فاكره 

بالنسبه للسؤال الأول:

فالأول أنت لازم تحدد المسافه الي هتبعت لها عشان تقدر تحدد مقدار الفقد الي حيحصل للإشاره

"Path loss" و الي مترتب عليه فالمقام الأول تحديد قيمة التكبير الي هتحتاج تكبره للإشاره و الي بيتركز 

معظمه فالمرحله الأخيره من المرسل بتاعك الا و هو مكبر القوي "Power Amplifier "--->بس للأسف مش

هتقدر تشتري مكبر بالقوي الي توصلك للقمر الصناعي و لا التردد بتاعو الا لو كنت بتشتغل فالجيش ...

تحديد التردد طبعاً أمر مهم , لأن لازم الي هيستقبل منك يكون عارف التردد ده و طبعاً لازم تتجنب الترددات 

المحجوزه لأنظمة الاتصالات و الشرطه و الجيش و المحمول و....الخ , و خد بالك لو استخدمت الحيزات التردديه 

المحجوزه دي تبقي بتعرض نفسك لغرامه خياليه إذا تم اكتشافك.

فيه حيز ترددي بيسمي حيز الهواه و ده بيستخدمه الناس المهتمه بتصميم أجهزة الراديو الخاصه بيهم...

طبعاً الجزء العملي بتاع الكلام ده...هو انك هتصمم احد دوائر الرنين "Resonant Circuit" المعروفه و 

المتوفره علي الانترنت و معادلات حساب التردد المطلوب متوافره معها أيضاً...

الجزء الخاص بالهوائي , أمره يحتاج الي تصميم خاص...حيث ان كل هوائي له نسبه تكبير بحسب الشكله,و 

فحالتك لو لقيت مكبر القوه الي بيعمل فالترددات المطلوبه "Ghz" يبقي ممكن تستخدم طبق دش و 

ده في حاله انك وصلت للترددات الي بعشرات الجيجا هرتز "زي الي فالقمر الصناعي"

*لاحظ حاجه مهمه*....ان لازم كل الدائره الي هتصممها تكون شغاله علي نفس التردد "طبعاً من بعد مرحله

الصوت و ال "up Converter" الي بيرفعلك الاشاره الي ترددات الجيجا...

و الكلام ده كله خاص بدائرة الإرسال و طبعاً هو مختصر جداً لأن سؤالك مش موضح انت عايز تصمم جهازك 

الخاص ولا هتستخدم أجهزه جاهزه و عايز تعمل الحسابات فقط....

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## SU1AK (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكرأأأ على الرد 
وبرجاء المساعدة
تصمم جهازك
الخاص


----------



## SU1AK (27 ديسمبر 2011)

وبرجاء المساعدة


----------



## amirengineer (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*1- خطوات الإرسال:*
*




*

*ده شكل مبسط جداً لجهاز إرسال "يمكن يكون الأبسط"....و هو بيتكون من *

*1-Osilator : وظيفته توليد الإشاره بالموصفات المطلوبه...يعني عن طريق الدائره بتاعتو بتحدد التردد الي هتشتغل عليه " غالباً بتكون في حيز يبدأ من ال MHZ الي GHZ" و بعض خصائص الإرسال الأخري...و الإشاره الي بيولدها بتكون معروفه بإسم ال "Carrier" و هو ده الي بتحمل عليه المعلومه الي أنت عايز تبعتها...سواء كانت صوت ,صوره,فيديو أو حتي بيانات.*


*2-Power Amplifier: بيترجموه فالكتب ب "مكبر القوه" وظيفته هي إعطاء الإشاره قوه عاليه جداً عشان تقدر تسافر مسافات طويله ,لأن الإشاره أثناء ما هي ماشيه فالهواء بتعمل زي الراجل الي بيجري و مع الوقت بيبدأ يتعب فبيهدي الجري لغاية ميقف, لو باديء بطاقه عاليه هيجري كتير"مسافه أبعد" غير ميبدأ بطاقه ضعيفه تمشيه كام متر ....نفس الشيء فالإشاره, و لو حضرتك ليك فتصليح الموبايلات هتلاقي ان هي دي القطعة الي بيسموها ال PF .*

*3-Buff Amplifier : مش شرط يكون موجود فكل دوائر الإرسال, وظيفته الأساسيه هي تكبير الإشاره الخارجه من المذبذب "Oscillator" و جعلها مناسبه لمكبر القوه, لأن مكبر القوه بيكون أحياناً ليه شروط عشان يشتغل كويس لازم تغزيه بإشاره متقلش عن مستوي معين عشان يحس بيها , لو دخلتلو إشاره تحت المستوي ده يإما مبيحسش بيها يإما مبيكبرهاش بالشكل المطلوب و بالتالي يبقي فقد وظيفته.*


*4-Antenna: الهوائي هو ببساطه القطعه الي بتحول الإشاره من كهربيه إلي موجه تنتشر فالهوا, و مهم اننا نقول ان كل حيز معين من الترددات بيكون ليه هوائي مناسب يشتغل فيه..فمثلاً لو أنت عايز تشتغل فالMHZ هتستخدم هوائي غير المستخدم فال GHZ و شوية عوامل تانيه مش مهمه دلؤتي.*

*5-Power Supply : ده زي البطاريه بالظبط...و هو المسئول عن تغذية كل جزء فالدائره بالكميه الي تحتاجها, يعني مثلاً مكبر القوه عايز عشان يشتغل 10V يبقي ليه وصله من المغزي ده غير الوصله الي بتغزي المذبذب الي ممكن يكون عايز تغذيه 5V مثلاً.*

*سيبك من الحته بتاعت ال Telegraph Key عشان الموقع الي جبت منو الصوره كان بيشرح إرسال إشارات المورس الي كانو بيستخدموها فالحرب العالميه قبل ميعرفو انهم ممكن ينقلو صوت . *

*



*



*دلؤتي ده الشكل الأولي لمعظم أجهزة الإرسال...طيب, دلؤتي انت عايز تبعت علي الإشاره دي معلومه....و المقصود بكلمة معلومة في عالم الإتصالات ,هي أي طريقة ممكن تبلغ بيها أو توصل للطرف التاني الي انت عايزو , سواء كان ده عن طريق الصوت أو الصوره...الخ*

*طيب خالينا نقول انك عايز تبعت صوتك , يعني حاجه زي الموبايل او خلينا نقول جهاز الاسلكي, يا تري ايه الي هيتغير فالدائره الي فوق دي؟*




*هي مش هتتغير لكن هيتم إضافه أجزاء عليها, و بما اننا قلنا المعلومة بتاعتنا هتكون علي شكل صوت, إذن إحنا بنتكلم هنا علي دائره تحققلي الموضوع ده...تعالي نشوف الدائره هتكون عامله إزاي عشان يكون الكلام واضح*






*



*


*أولاً , اول جزء بعد الراجل هو الميكروفون و ده وظيفته تحويل الصوت "موجه ميكانيكيه" الي " إشاره كهربيه" عشان الدوائر الكهربيه تقدر تتعامل مع الصوت ده.*

*طيب بعد كد فيه عندك*

*Microphone Preamplifier: و ده وظيفته عاملة زي الBuff الي قولنا عليه فوق يعني برضو بيكبر الإشاره عشان المراحل الي بعد كده تحس بالإشاره و تتعامل معاها بالشكل المطلوب.*

*ال Audio Amplifier مش عايز أخوض فيه قوي عشان هيدخلنا في قصه ال Modulation لكن ممكن نقول ببساطه انو بيؤدي وظيفتين *

*الأولي : بيكبر الإشاره "علي نفس تردد الدائره"*

*الثانيه: بيدمج إشاره " الصوت " مع إشاره ال "Carrier " الي أنت ولدتها من المذبذب.....و هنا عايزين نوضح حاجه....ايه الفرق مابين إشاره الصوت و إشاره المذبذب؟ و ليه مبعتش صوتي علي طول بدل مدمج صوتي مع إشاره تانيه؟*

*عشان أوضحلك إجابة السؤال ده خليني أديلك مثال بسيط جداً....جرب تمسك ورقه و ترميها فالهوا......يا تري الورقه هتبعد أد ايه عنك, طبعاً مسافه بسيطه....طيب نفس الورقه حط جواها طوبه و ارميها, هتروح لمسافه أبعد مش كده.....اهو هو ده تقريباً نفس المبدأ الي احنا بنعملو هنا...*

*لأن صوتك ترددو منخفض فبيقدرش يسافر مسافه بعيده فبتحمل صوتك علي إشاره ليها تردد عالي عشان يقدر يسافر مسافه أبعد بكتير من الي ممكن يسافرها صوتك لوحدو....و هو ده شرح مبسط لموضوع ال Modulation "التعديل" .*

*أعتقد الشرح البسط الي فوق ده جاوبلك علي أول سؤال.*

*السؤال الثاني:كيف اعرف ترددالارسال؟*

*التردد الإرسال إنت الي بتحددو عن طريق دائرة المذبذب الي بتولدلك ال"Carrier" الي بتحمل عليه الإشاره بتاعتك"صوتك فالمثال هنا" و هو ال Carrier ده هو نفسو الي انت بدخلو فالريسيفر عشان تجيب القناه الي انت عايزها....يعني من الاخر انت الي بتتحكم في تردد الإرسال بإستخدام قيم معينه للمكثفات و الملفات الي هتستخدمها فالدائره بتاعتك.*

*السؤال الثالث:*
*عند تردد يتم ارسال ghzوريد ان استقبال على mhz عندى تردد g معلوم رجاء كيف اعرف الاستقبال على؟*

*عشان أجاوبك علي السؤال ده لازم نعرف ايه علاقه محطة الإرسال بالإستقبال.....بص يا سيدي لو فرضنا ان فيه واحد صاحبك عايز يتصل بيك...يا تري هيطلب أي رقم؟...طبعاً رقم تليفونك...طيب و اذا طلب رقم غيرك هل ممكن ان المكالمه تجيلك؟...اكيد لأ *

*طيب تعالي نبص عندك انت......لما صاحبك هيتصل بيك, هيظهرلك رقم مين؟....اكيد رقم صاحبك.....طيب هل ممكن يظهرلك رقم حد تاني؟....أكيد لأ*

*يبقي لو فرضنا ان القمر الصناعي بيبعت قناه معينه علي تردد هنسميه H , عشان تستقبله لازم تكون واقف علي التردد H والا مش هيوصلك حاجه...ممكن بعد كده انت تغير التردد بعد ما تستقبله لطرق معينه , لكن قبل عمليه الإستقبال ,انت ملزم بانك تكون علي نفس تردد المرسل عشان تسمعه.*



*أتمني اني أكون ساعدتك و لو فيه أي حاجه مش واضحه, ممكن نتكلم فيها....و ربنا يوفقك*​


----------

